# Deagle.com



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

This is a website many of you have probably heard of before. But Deagel is considered a government contracted analysis think tank. However the reason it's gotten so much attention in recent years is because of a prediction it makes of a massive population reduction in the U.S. by 2025. For years now people have wondered why do they forcast this huge population drop, what do they think is going to happen and does it have any legitimacy?

It has long been believed that Deagel is tied to the CIA and the 'deep state' as the numbers they get on their website are sourced from various US government agencies including the entire military industrial complex. As you can see in the screenshot below, Deagel's sources ARE the 'deep state'.

http://allnewspipeline.com/images/Deagel_Sources.jpg

I'm posting this now because of something interesting that was pointed out to me recently by someone, that I, and I don't think anyone else has ever took note of before when looking at the Deagel website. And that is the chart below the population projection, called United States of America orders 1992-2018.

The chart appears to show, that it, whatever it is they think is going to happen, will start in the latter part of 2017, as the orders drop off at that point and then to NOTHING in 2018. It sure looks like Deagle is giving a heads up and time frame of when the SHTF begins. The person who pointed this out to me said, I don't know if this is all bullsh*t or not, but the latter part of 2017 sure doesn't give us much time, so he said I'm not taking any chances, I'm stepping up my prepping big time.

Who knows if there is anything to this or not, probably not, but this web site has been around for a long time and it wouldn't really hurt me to get a few extra cans of Dinty Moore 

United States of America

Here are a couple YouTube video's that'll tell you a little more about Deagel.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

What could lead to population reductions that massive; and in Germany and Japan too?

Only a few events are arguably predictable and destructive enough: 
1. Nuclear War.
2. EMP attack. 
3. Financial and societal collapse. 
4. Virulent disease pandemic.

There are others such as a supervolcano eruption or comet strike that could do it, but they are impossible to predict. Is this just another waste of taxpayer funds, or are we to believe and act on these predictions?


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> are we to believe and act on these predictions?


That's the million dollar question. For what it's worth Deagel itself says it's from economic collapse. And if that were true other things could potentially snowball from that I suppose. Disease, power grid failure etc.

Personally I just look at it the same way I've looked at other predictions over the years. I already prepare so it's really not going to cause me to change my behavior or what I do. And if there would be anything to it I know I've done the best I can. Hopefully most people who post here are already prepped the best they can as well and wouldn't have to overreact to such things either. I guess that's the advantage preppers have over most people.


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

Perhaps they thought hillary would win the election?


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

As bad as economic collapses are, I don't see them as a cause of a massive die off unless it preceded a war of some kind.

Certainly nuclear war would cause those sorts of numbers, and that may be in our future.
Along the same vein, an EMP attack would cripple the grid for years.
Those with medical conditions such as diabetes would be among the first to go.
Food shortages and disease would quickly follow.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Speculation as to the rapture and the second coming of Christ?


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Mass suicide of Millennials as they start to realize they might have to actually go to work?


----------

